# diese Kühler für die Corsair H100i ?



## xXSiiRmaXx (7. Februar 2015)

*diese Kühler für die Corsair H100i ?*

Hallo liebe Community, 

habe mir eben die Corsair H100i Wasserkühlung bestellt und möchte gerne die Standartkühler gegen andere austauschen für den Radiator, habe mir schon welche rausgesucht und bestellt. 

Aber nun müsst ihr mir sagen ob diese für diese Kühlung gut sind  

Kühler: 

Corsair Air Series CO-9050016-RLED AF120 Leise Edition: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Corsair Air Series CO-9050016-RLED AF120 Leise Edition: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Corsair Air Series CO-9050016-RLED AF120 Leise Edition: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r 

möchte unbedingt Rote-LED Lüfter haben, weil mein Gehäuse Schwarz-Rot ist !


----------



## Dichlorvos (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: diese Kühler für die Corsair H100i ?*

LÜFTER!!!!

ja die sind OK aber ich würde diese nehmen_:

Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-PS (ITR-B12-PS)
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS
Enermax T.B.Silence 120mm (UCTB12)


----------



## evilgrin68 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: diese Kühler für die Corsair H100i ?*

Lüfter... Kühler... Schwarz... Weiss... Ist doch alles das gleiche 

Schön das du NACH dem Bestellen fragst... Wo ist da der Sinn drin?!?


----------



## xXSiiRmaXx (7. Februar 2015)

danke für deine Antworten  ja es sind LÜFTER !!!!! SORRY 

ich weiß xD big Fail !!!


----------



## Tree191 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: diese Kühler für die Corsair H100i ?*

Wenn du schon led lüfter bevorzugst, würde ich dir die Enermax Tb Vegas Lüfter empfehlen die laufen bei 1000 fast unhörbar

Enermax T.B.Vegas rot 120x120x25mm 500-1800 U/min 14-25 dB(A)


----------

